# Επισκευή Συσκευών Ήχου > Υπόλοιπες Συσκευές Ήχου >  Sony SRS-GD50ip Docking Stereo

## andy37

Βασικά χάσαμε το remote control του συστήματος και θέλω αν υπάρχει τρόπος να προγραμματίσω ένα remote άλλο για να δουλεύει η από πρόγραμμα στο κινητό βασικά θέλω τους κωδικούς όσους έχω δοκιμάσει από τι sony δεν ταιριάζει κανένας.

SONY 1-487-486-11 RMAS2IP Genuine OEM Original Remote
$_20.JPG

----------

